# MB-75 user manual



## spacemaster (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi all,

I just got myself a Nakamichi MB-75. I was excited to open the box this afternoon. I found tht there is an empty slot at the back next to the Attenna.

I am not sure what those slots are for.

I have search, but I cannot find owner manual or wiring diagram on the internet at all.

I am keen to put this on my car. Just wondering if anyone have the owner manual so I can look at how to connect this unit please. 

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Jag Bass (Feb 14, 2021)

One is a DIN connector for the Nak CD Changer and the others are AUX 1 in Aux 2/CDC in connections. Shoot me a PM with your email and I will send you a scanned copy of the manual.


----------



## spacemaster (Jun 14, 2013)

PMed.

Thanks Jag.


----------

